# Help! lamb foaming at mouth!!



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

5 week lamb is jumping around; foaming at the mouth; acts like choking; checked throat with finger - nothing - Please help! Poison????


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

It was bloat; glad to report we found recipe for baking soda/oil/water; we brought her in the house; gave it to her with a drench syringe and massaged her gut; we could smell the gas coming out of both ends. About an hour later we took back to her momma and she started nursing right away. We figured out she found the chicory in the pasture that the adult sheep had been ignoring and we think she started chowing down on it; ate too much causing the bloat. So we blocked her off and will give her 1 hour a day on that section until she is older. Thought we were going to lose her and so glad we saved her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> 5 week lamb is jumping around; foaming at the mouth; acts like* choking*;


You had it right the first time

Bloat doesn't cause them to jump nor foam.

Bloating makes them grit their teeth in pain and lie down

Most of the time doing nothing at all works just as well as anything else


----------

